# always changes



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Discuss. 

http://www.dsnews.com/articles/thre...rms-to-operate-under-single-owner-2013-08-29#!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

This will not be a good thing for those in the trenches doing the work. Instead of having to fight all the new regionals and middle men trying to be subbers of subbers, now the fight will be corporate profits and quarterly revenue projections.

Can anyone say FAS?????


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone know the market share for these combined companies?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Don't work for any of them.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

only way i'd work for fas anymore if they paid up front,sad as they use to be good to work for


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

They will probably have about 25-30% of the market...

All three just became a bottom line company...

so no one help them deliver on the F****up contract pricing they have issued and perhaps the share holders will send them on their way...


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> This will not be a good thing for those in the trenches doing the work. Instead of having to fight all the new regionals and middle men trying to be subbers of subbers, now the fight will be corporate profits and quarterly revenue projections.
> 
> Can anyone say FAS?????


I haver to disagree it was a GREAT move when they went and dale sold his soul to the DEVIL. We were hit with more insurance demands and more services getting added to a CUT pay schedule. This new BAilies insurance requirement was the last straw for me with them and I said good bye. It at one time as DALE said was all about a relationship. And how true that was. The relationship is still there just the person who I had it with is LONGGGGGGG GONE just like me. Would make for an interesting case study in a business college to see how this plays out compared to FAS and their sell out. 

When I looked a the DS NEWS article there was an article on how the inventory is dropping. WTH I see properties all around and still popping up. WAHT GIVES ?? Where are they going ??


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

I heard from my one government contact that Fannie and HUD are joining up to sell government backed foreclosures at pennies on the dollar once they pass their six month mark at HUD. Selling in groups of 1000 for 20 - 40 million sight and address unseen. Can't vouch for reliability as this is gossip fueled by rumor. Although I do know that FAS and Cyprexx are expecting big upswings in their rehab and rental caretaking business in the near future.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I am currently working for a company that bought 700 Fannie Mae foreclosed properties in Florida. 

It is a real cluster. They have no clue where they are or what condition they are in. Like looking for Easter eggs every time we went to find a new one.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

MNanny said:


> I heard from my one government contact that Fannie and HUD are joining up to sell government backed foreclosures at pennies on the dollar once they pass their six month mark at HUD. Selling in groups of 1000 for 20 - 40 million sight and address unseen. Can't vouch for reliability as this is gossip fueled by rumor. Although I do know that FAS and Cyprexx are expecting big upswings in their rehab and rental caretaking business in the near future.


FAs's pricing was beyond PATHETIC on the rental end of things. 600 for agas hot water heater installed by a licensed and bonded plumber with new lines and strapping stand 50 gal GAS heater. My plumbers would have to be recisitated when I asked them if t hey could come close to that price. BAck out the sales tax we are paying on that too. Never mind the tennant that was with out hot water and THAT IS A LAW breaker right there. FAS did NOT CARE. I got out of the tennant rehab remodel end of things. WHAT A CLUSTER is spot on


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> FAs's pricing was beyond PATHETIC on the rental end of things. 600 for agas hot water heater installed by a licensed and bonded plumber with new lines and strapping stand 50 gal GAS heater. My plumbers would have to be recisitated when I asked them if t hey could come close to that price. BAck out the sales tax we are paying on that too. Never mind the tennant that was with out hot water and THAT IS A LAW breaker right there. FAS did NOT CARE. I got out of the tennant rehab remodel end of things. WHAT A CLUSTER is spot on


did rehab work for back in2003! Stopped because at the time I could make more money doing trashout`s ! could turn properties faster. But i now do not work for them due to there flat rate. Are they still doing the flat rate? had heard they were thing about stopping it


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> did rehab work for back in2003! Stopped because at the time I could make more money doing trashout`s ! could turn properties faster. But i now do not work for them due to there flat rate. Are they still doing the flat rate? had heard they were thing about stopping it


YEs as far as I know they are I have not gotten any coorespondence to the contrary


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

FAS is on my list of NEVERS with Safeguard, and Cyprexx.


----------

